# Chris hein orchestral brass??? anyone



## eross2121 (Jun 26, 2017)

chris hein orchestral brass compact....anyone use this library?. I'd love to here it in some sort of trailer music. I'm looking to buy a decent brass library and just came across this one. anyone like or hate it ? Im trying to stay under the $200 mark


----------



## Syneast (Jun 26, 2017)

eross2121 said:


> I'd love to here it in some sort of trailer music.


I'd love to hear this as well, but I don't think it's people's first choice for loud and aggressive pieces because it seems to be lacking those ff dynamics. From hearing the demos and walkthroughs, the horns especially seem to reach at most the more mellow mf range.

Also, the ensembles seem to have a rather classical sound as opposed to the more diffused trailer sound. To me, the ensembles sound very focused, more akin to a solo instrument with a chorus effect on it. This sound has it's uses, for sure, but it's not so commonly used in trailer music.

Of course, I'd love to be proven wrong, because in all other departments it looks to be a very versatile library with a lot of bang for the buck.


----------



## ctsai89 (Jun 26, 2017)

I use the full version, not compact. I got it when it was 50% off for roughly 170 dollars.. I hope they do that sale again for you. 

In terms of "anyone?" I would say "everyone". Besides teh fact that it's missing a Tuba, it's way more than decent.


----------



## eross2121 (Jun 26, 2017)

ctsai89 said:


> I use the full version, not compact. I got it when it was 50% off for roughly 170 dollars.. I hope they do that sale again for you.
> 
> In terms of "anyone?" I would say "everyone". Besides teh fact that it's missing a Tuba, it's way more than decent.


interesting. will it do trailer style brass, or is something like project sam classic brass a little better for that?


----------



## ctsai89 (Jun 26, 2017)

eross2121 said:


> interesting. will it do trailer style brass, or is something like project sam classic brass a little better for that?



I would say it is best for traditional orchestral setting. Yea probably something like project sam classic brass... WAY BETTER than it though. 

The only reason why I don't know if it's good for trailer style brass is because there's only 3 players of trombones max and 3 plays of horns maximum. As you know for trailer stuff you need more players than that for the wall of brass. But I'm sure the least you can do with it on trailer, is to layer it with other brass patches you already own.


----------



## eross2121 (Jun 26, 2017)

yeah, I have albion one and it has trailer type ensembles, but they are all slightly mellow. I am looking at these two libraries two layer, with albion and solo brass


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 26, 2017)

eross2121 said:


> yeah, I have albion one and it has trailer type ensembles, but they are all slightly mellow. I am looking at these two libraries two layer, with albion and solo brass



East West Hollywood Brass first for trailers and ensembles, though you could get some powerful results from Iceni and Ark 1.

Hein is best for smaller ensembles and solo imo.


----------



## Lindon (Jun 27, 2017)

_I think you are looking for the Sample Talk Forum...
_


----------



## Quasar (Jun 27, 2017)

Project Sam Orchestral Brass Classic is only $109 now, a heavy discount from what it used to be.

EDIT: I have CH Brass Compact and really like it. Hope to upgrade to full, but agree that the so-called "epic" thing wouldn't be its strength.


----------



## eross2121 (Jun 27, 2017)

Quasar said:


> Project Sam Orchestral Brass Classic is only $109 now, a heavy discount from what it used to be.
> 
> EDIT: I have CH Brass Compact and really like it. Hope to upgrade to full, but agree that the so-called "epic" thing wouldn't be its strength.


I just noticed that... I may end up getting that one. Does anyone know, does it have legato?


----------



## eross2121 (Jun 27, 2017)

Lindon said:


> _I think you are looking for the Sample Talk Forum..._


oh cool... thanks


----------



## eross2121 (Jun 27, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> East West Hollywood Brass first for trailers and ensembles, though you could get some powerful results from Iceni and Ark 1.
> 
> Hein is best for smaller ensembles and solo imo.


do you have hollywood brass.... ive heard the playback engine sucks, and kontakt is way better. have you had any issues with it?


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 27, 2017)

eross2121 said:


> do you have hollywood brass.... ive heard the playback engine sucks, and kontakt is way better. have you had any issues with it?



There are a few bugs in the Play engine. But, besides maybe Ark 1 and Iceni (the latter with some prudent use of effects like Ohmicide), you're not going to get better for trailer drums and mega-epic music.

My opinion, but there are plenty here whom feel the same way. The sound overwhelms any little bugs, trust me on this. Just try Composer Cloud for a month (there is a free trial) and you might find yourself an initiate in to the *Wagnerian Low Brass Epiphany *that's just one part of the world conquering sound of that library.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Jun 27, 2017)

eross2121 said:


> chris hein orchestral brass compact....anyone use this library?. I'd love to here it in some sort of trailer music. I'm looking to buy a decent brass library and just came across this one. anyone like or hate it ? Im trying to stay under the $200 mark



Brass for Trailermusic, ok Chris Hein wouldn´t be the first choice for that. Although it is a good brass library, for trailer you should look into : 

Hollywood Brass
Trailer Brass
Majestica Brass

you can fatten it up with little samplers like Mega Brass, depends on what Trailer Style are going for. 

But there are many options..Metropolis ARK I has also a powerful Brass sections, though it is not only a brass library.



eross2121 said:


> do you have hollywood brass.... ive heard the playback engine sucks, and kontakt is way better. have you had any issues with it?



I have heard that too, but since they updated the Play Engine it improved a lot. Personally I had never problems with the play engine.
My recommendation if you have not any descent brass library: Get Hollywood Brass. The 6 Frech Horns Legato Patch is still one of the most powerful and loudest Patches I have thus far. Definitely goes through the ceiling, so for this banging loud trailer music really good.


----------



## Lindon (Jun 27, 2017)

OK, look I DONT wan to A. Come off as a forum NAZI, or B. Stop what i'm very sure is a useful discussion, but can we please move this out of "Kontakt, Sampling, Programming & Scripting" and into a more appropriate forum, where there may be many more members with better experiences than those of us here geeking out on KSP script syntax


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 27, 2017)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> My recommendation if you have not any descent brass library: Get Hollywood Brass. The 6 Frech Horns Legato Patch is still one of the most powerful and loudest Patches I have thus far. Definitely goes through the ceiling, so for this banging loud trailer music really good.



It's hard (imo practically impossible) to beat the EWH 6 French Horn Ensemble. I must admit though, I really like the 8 Horns patches in the Herrmann Toolbox as well, and sometimes the mid brass in Albion One can be tremendously useful. I should mention the muted Low Brass in Iceni as well. All the above are no joke when it comes to *Supernaturally Epic Balls*.


----------



## Quasar (Jun 27, 2017)

eross2121 said:


> I just noticed that... I may end up getting that one. Does anyone know, does it have legato?


Nope.


Lindon said:


> OK, look I DONT wan to A. Come off as a forum NAZI, or B. Stop what i'm very sure is a useful discussion, but can we please move this out of "Kontakt, Sampling, Programming & Scripting" and into a more appropriate forum, where there may be many more members with better experiences than those of us here geeking out on KSP script syntax


It takes a village to raise a child, it takes a moderator to move a forum thread.


----------

